# want to mount led's in the truck behind windshield



## b97ranger (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a 07 2500 ram QC , I would like to mount led strobe lamps at the top of my windshield inside out if the elements. Has anyone made their own custom brackets for this?? I know I could buy a set up to mount there but I already have lamps.... ideas, pictures????


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

are you plowing commercially or privately?
just asking to see if you would benefit from another mounting option


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

b97ranger;1669629 said:


> I have a 07 2500 ram QC , I would like to mount led strobe lamps at the top of my windshield inside out if the elements. Has anyone made their own custom brackets for this?? I know I could buy a set up to mount there but I already have lamps.... ideas, pictures????


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=721358274546733&l=5715579098881061758

I mounted mine inside .... used industrial strength double sided tape ... the lights are pretty bright.... only thing is that it takes a while to get used to all of the glare.


----------



## b97ranger (Nov 24, 2013)

dieselss;1669786 said:


> are you plowing commercially or privately?
> just asking to see if you would benefit from another mounting option


I have a led bar that has magnets I put on the roof but I have had it slide of the roof in the past and scratch the hell out of my paint... I aquired a kit of 8 leds that I could mount behind the grill but the plow would block them and give me flashback off the blade while I'm driving so Im thinking behind the glass would be my best bet for a mounting location. ..


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Just from my plowing in parking lots, sometimes the tk can get blocked by bigger vehicles and no one will see the lights


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Velcro. I'll get a pic of the ones in my rear window.


----------



## b97ranger (Nov 24, 2013)

Triton2286;1670136 said:


> Velcro. I'll get a pic of the ones in my rear window.


Never thought of velcro for the rear. .. that could work...


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I did just realize that I may have an issue with that when I use the rear defroster ahah


----------



## b97ranger (Nov 24, 2013)

Well I dont have a rear defroster so that really is not a problem... but the rear sliding Window may be.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Can you post up some pics of the lights to help us come up with some more ideas just in case?


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

Velcro works the best and you can remove the units when needed. I just made u shaped delfectors out of sheet plastic to knock down the flashback. These can also be mounted with velcro. It not a super tight 'pimp my ride' installation but it gets the job done and can be removed quickly in the spring. For the fronts, i zip tied them to the grill.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## b97ranger (Nov 24, 2013)

While at work I came up with an idea for the rear glass, I have a buddie who does HVAC work so I think ill persuade him to make me a piece of channel I can mount them in to put across the rear window and then I will use some door edge protector or weather strip around it to prevent flashback.

For the windshield im still somewhat clueless due to the curve of the glass.

But this is definitely going to be a hell of a project due to OCD with mounting things so once I figure this site out and get everything in hand I will try to find out how to post pics of my progress! But please keep the ideas and pics comming!


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a SNM E44 mounted inside of the windshield. I have a E66 mounted in the rear window. I already uploaded that pic somewhere in here!


----------



## b97ranger (Nov 24, 2013)

blueline38;1674828 said:


> Here is a SNM E44 mounted inside of the windshield. I have a E66 mounted in the rear window. I already uploaded that pic somewhere in here!


That looks nice! Is it mounted by the visor bracket screws?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

b97ranger;1675044 said:


> That looks nice! Is it mounted by the visor bracket screws?


I cut out a square in the metal so the visor bracket is really holding it but you could use those screws! I used gusset plates and bent them as I needed them.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Have you looked at an actual interior bar. There are full and passenger side only models out there that are pretty reasonable.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Strobesnmore;1675547 said:


> Have you looked at an actual interior bar. There are full and passenger side only models out there that are pretty reasonable.


He knows he can buy them. He already owns the lights and wants to make due with what he has. BYE!!!


----------

